# Duyuru > Gündem >  Cumhuriyet Mitingi Cindoruk olayı ve bir dönüm noktası

## bozok

*Cumhuriyet Mitingi, Cindoruk olayı ve bir dönüm noktası*


*Hikmet Bila* 
*VATAN GZT.*
*18.05.2009*


Dün ve önceki gün... Cumartesi ve pazar... Bence Türkiye’de bir dönüm noktası yaşandı.

*İki olay vardı hafta sonu.* Eşi benzeri görülmemiş baskılara, tehditlere, çarpıtmalara rağmen insanlar doğru bildikleri, inandıkları yolda yürüdü. Korkmadılar, tehditlere boyun eğmediklerini, korkutmalara papuç bırakmadıklarını, bırakmayacaklarını gösterdiler. 

*Birinci olay:* Demokrasiye saygıdan, temel hak ve özgürlüklere saygıdan vazgeçtik, asgari mesleki saygıdan bile yoksun bazı odaklar, günlerdir korku filmi gibi yayınlar yapıyorlardı. İki yıl aradan sonra yeniden yapılacak cumhuriyet mitingini engellemek, en azından katılımı düşürmek için dehşet saçıyorlardı:

Cumhuriyet mitingine katılan Ergenekon’cudur.

Cumhuriyet mitingine katılan darbecidir.

Cumhuriyet mitingine katılan fişlenecektir.

Cumhuriyet mitingine katılanın vay haline!

Olmadı, tutturamadılar, korkutamadılar. On binlerce Cumhuriyet aşığı Tandoğan Meydanı’nı ve Anıtkabir’i doldurdu. Sosyal hukuk devleti, demokratik, laik cumhuriyet ve ülkenin bütünlüğünü savunmak için Ankara dışından da geldiler. Anayasa’nın değiştirilemez, değiştirilmesi teklif bile edilemez ilkelerini savunmak için Tandoğan’ı bir kez daha kırmızı-beyaza boyadılar. Kadınıyla erkeğiyle, yaşlısıyla genciyle, birbirinden anlamlı ve kararlı sloganlarıyla, düzeyli, inançlı ve kararlı konuşmalarıyla, bu ülkenin temel direklerini hedef alanlara* “dur bakalım!”* dediler.

Tandoğan’da cılız bir topluluk görülseydi, tehditçiler, şantajcılar herhalde çok mutlu olacaklardı. şimdi, siyasi tarihte, medya tarihinde görülmemiş, çirkin bir korkutma kampanyasının utancıyla baş başa kaldılar.

Utanma duyguları var mıdır bilmiyorum ama, herhalde cumhuriyete sahip çıkan kitlelerin ucuz tehditlere boyun eğmeyeceğini anlamışlardır.


***

*İkinci olay:* Cumhuriyet mitingine katılacak kitleleri Ergenekon’culukla, fişlenmekle, suçlanmakla tehdit edenler, bir başka gelişmeyi önlemek için de harekete geçmişlerdi. Bu kez hedef Demokrat Parti (DP)’ydi. Deneyimli politikacı Hüsamettin Cindoruk’un DP Genel Başkanlığı’na aday olmasıyla paniğe kapıldılar ve Cindoruk hareketini baştan boğmak için aynı silahları ona karşı da ateşlediler:

Cindoruk Ergenekon’cudur.

Cindoruk darbecidir.

Cindoruk’u başkan seçerseniz vay halinize!

Bu da tutmadı. Yine çuvalladılar. Cindoruk, DP kongresinde karşısına dikilen tehdit ittifakını çözüp çökertmeyi başardı ve DP Genel Başkanı seçilerek, ilerlemiş yaşına rağmen yeni ve umut veren bir siyasal hareketin başına geçti.

Artık şantajcıların yeni panik dalgasına kapılmaları için bir neden daha var. Cindoruk’un merkez sağı (daha önce iki ayrı yazıda da vurguladığım gibi) *“yerel ve denizaşırı ipotek”*ten kurtarmak, birleştirip bütünleştirmek için yola koyulacağı gerçeği... Cindoruk bu yoldaki engelleri teker teker aştıkça, merkez sağın zincirlerinden kurtulması olasılığı...

Cindoruk’tan önceki DP kimseyi rahatsız etmiyordu. İktidar ve yandaşları güdük bir DP’den çok mutluydular. Silinme noktasındaki ANAP’tan da çok mutluydular. Bu iki partinin sağın süsleri gibi sallanıp durmasından çok mutluydular. Cindoruk’tan sonra artık o kadar rahat olamayacaklar.

2007’de DYP (DP) ve ANAP’ın bir biçimde* “denklem dışı”*na çıkarılmasıyla oluşan siyasal yapının değişeceği, merkez sağın yeniden denkleme gireceği korkusunu duyacaklar.

*Tekrar edeyim:* Cumartesi ve pazar günleri Türkiye’de iki olay ve bir dönüm noktası yaşandı. İki olayda da inanç ve kararlılık, tehdit, şantaj odaklarının oyunlarını boşa çıkardı.

*Geride bıraktığımız hafta sonu çok önemliydi. Geçen hafta sonunu not edin.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Tehdit gazeteciliği artık işe yaramıyor!*


*Mehmet Tezkan*
*VATAN GZT.*
*18.05.2009*


Eskiden, kendilerini azınlıkta hissettikleri dönemlerde yazılar şu çerçevede olurdu..

Birbirimizi anlamalıyız..

Empati yapmalıyız..

Farklılıklarımız zenginliğimizdir..

Hoşgörü kültürü bu topraklara yerleşmeli..

Sanırdınız ki hepsi demokrat.. Aradan birkaç yıl geçti, palazlandılar, kendilerini çoğunlukta hissetmeye başladılar..

İşte o an..

Ne hoşgörü kaldı ne karşıt fikre saygı, sevgi.. Bir anda zart zurtçu oldular.. Kendi gibi düşünmeyenlerin kellesini uçurmak için kalem oynatmaya başladılar..

İnsanları sindirmek, bezdirmek, korkutmak, hedef göstermek günlük alışkanlıkları haline geldi..


*

şu Cindoruk’a yaptıklarına bakın.. Günlerce manşetten giydirdiler.. ününü kesmek için her şeyi yaptılar..

Darbeci dediler, Ergenekon’cu dediler.. Ağızlarına ne geldiyse söylediler..

*

Bunu niye yaptılar? DP’li oldukları için mi?

Hayır hayır, AKP’yi kollamak için.. Merkez sağ hareketlenirse al başına bir dert daha..

Zaten başlarında yükseliş trendindeki CHP var, MHP var, Saadet var, Güneydoğu’ya DTP hakim..

Bir de Demokrat Parti!.

Ne yapmalı?.. üamur atmalı, delegeleri korkutmalı..

Partiyi Ergenekon’cular ele geçirdi havası yaratalım ki oy verenler de yarın başımıza bir şey gelir mi diye düşünsün!

Kafaları allak bullak olsun!

Sinsinler..

*

*Başarılı oldular mı?* 

Onları dinleyen mi var.. Kendi kendilerine çalıp oynuyorlar.. Amaçlarına ulaşamayınca yine başlıkları hazır.. Demokratlar kaybetti!

Belli, Cindoruk ve arkadaşlarıyla sonuna kadar uğraşacaklar..


*


Dünkü Tandoğan mitingi için de aynısını yaptılar.. Mitinge katılan herkes Ergenekon’cudur dediler.. Polisin, savcıların katılanları fişleyeceği havasını pompaladılar..

*Son uyarı, siz bilirsiniz diye tehdit bile ettiler..*

*Sonuç; Tandoğan Meydanı doldu..*


*


*Bilmedikleri bir şey var.. Korkutma oyunu tedavülden kalktı..* 

*Artık kimse iplemiyor..* 


...

----------

